
On the Run: The Pursuit of Pablo Neruda - gruseom
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/150472/on-the-run
======
0_gravitas
Serendipitous, I've read a number of Alastair Reid's translations of his work
without really looking into just _who_ he was. This puts a layer of skin on
what I had previously considered a faceless name.

------
HomeDeLaPot
What a fascinating read. Shows the American government in a poorer light than
I ever knew, and certainly not without justification.

------
petecox
Mexican actor Gael Garcia Bernal starred in a 2016 movie from the viewpoint of
a fictional detective.

